
Cherokees divided: The acrimony between two 19th century tribal leaders - tomohawk
https://world.wng.org/content/cherokees_divided
======
whitten
This is a rich story that sounds like it would make a great movie. "Should we
go or should we stay ?" is a decision of choice. The Trail of Tears was as
horrid as it was because it took the decision out of the hands of the people
most affected by it.

------
zigzaggy
My wife is a Cherokee historian / genealogist, and I have always enjoyed the
details of her stories. The history of the Cherokee is fascinating and full of
rich history! Thank you for posting this. I sent it to her for a more
intelligent response :)

------
brightball
Great read. Cherokee history is certainly interesting.

They have a lot available to read on Cherokee.org too IIRC.

